
DeepMind just published a mind blowing paper: PathNet - someguy101010
https://medium.com/@thoszymkowiak/deepmind-just-published-a-mind-blowing-paper-pathnet-f72b1ed38d46#.n6ol6tlo4
======
CarolineW
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13828253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13828253)
(12 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13674181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13674181)
(6 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13675891](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13675891)
(6 comments)

Also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13831084](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13831084)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13830349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13830349)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13830236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13830236)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13722701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13722701)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13690226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13690226)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13636698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13636698)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13616125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13616125)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13578319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13578319)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13572097](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13572097)

